# Is Squid Game a masterpiece?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is Squid Game a masterpiece?

Squid Game craziness, all over the world


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am suprised that Squid Game didn't get replies. Squid Game is spoken all over the world now


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

atsizat said:


> I am suprised that Squid Game didn't get replies. Squid Game is spoken all over the world now


I've never seen it and probably never will unless somebody pays me to watch it.

I think Talk Classical subscribers would rather listen to music. I'm working my way through the operas of Handel at the moment. My next project is Wagner's operas, doesn't get more scary than that.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't seen Squid Game, but I hear that it's perverted and sadistic. No wonder that it's popularity is world-wide.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I haven't seen Squid Game, but I hear that it's perverted and sadistic. No wonder that it's popularity is world-wide.


Not everything that is perverted and sadistic becomes world-wide, though.

It is from Korea, not USA but still it could become crazy popular world-wide. Even Games Of Thrones had probably not become this popular in such a short time.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> I haven't seen Squid Game, but I hear that it's perverted and sadistic. No wonder that it's popularity is world-wide.


I don't think this is a fair characterization of the show.

It was entertaining. Far from a "masterpiece", though.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I watched the first episode. It's intelligent, at least. Lots of glaring symbolism and obvious cultural commentary. There was one character, the old guy, who I liked. 

But I have a lot of things to do. I haven't watched a movie this year, never watched Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad or anything about the Kardashians. I guess I'm okay without most of that.


----------

